# boston pd question



## J5254 (Sep 14, 2007)

does anyone know why boston pd doesn't lift the residency requirement to gain more applicants? I just saw that they are they are testing again. Boston pd looks like a great pd but with me living in nj theres a negative chance.


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

"testing again"....I thought they were tied in with civil circus....Where didi you hear about that....

Also if a mod could move this under municipal police threads.....


----------



## AdamJ1984 (Oct 5, 2006)

I don't know what exam you are referring to as the only one being held is for the Cadet Program, ages 18-24. If that is what you are referring to, that is completely different than the actual exam to get onto the department. This is for young people who reside in the city that allows training and the opportunity to move onto the force.


----------



## KEVDEMT (Feb 20, 2008)

its pretty simple. its the mayor. he believes boston jobs are for boston residents, usually to the detritment of the dept in question. bems hasnt met minimum staffing in 5 years. if they lifted the residency requirment, they would have 5,000 applications from emts around the state the next day.bfd and pd as well. oh well. i think the best you'll ever see is 10 and out.


----------



## Joe333x (Feb 5, 2008)

AdamJ1984 said:


> I don't know what exam you are referring to as the only one being held is for the Cadet Program, ages 18-24. If that is what you are referring to, that is completely different than the actual exam to get onto the department. This is for young people who reside in the city that allows training and the opportunity to move onto the force.


Could you point me in the direction for more info on the cadet program ?


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

http://www.cityofboston.gov/police/recruitment/default.asp


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

J5254 said:


> does anyone know why boston pd doesn't lift the residency requirement to gain more applicants? I just saw that they are they are testing again. Boston pd looks like a great pd but with me living in nj theres a negative chance.


Civil service requires you must have a residency in the community you want preference in for one year prior to the test so you must have a boston address prior to taking the test. They won't change that overnight. Now on the CONTINUED RESIDENCY as long as you are employed as a Boston cop. that's different. There's a ten year cap on it now. And I'm sure the BPPA will negotiate that down to five years, then to two years when contract time come around. But the mayor is a big fan of it. Good luck.


----------



## Joe333x (Feb 5, 2008)

I wish you didnt have to be a boston resident to do the cadet program. It would be nice if Lynn PD offered something like that so I could do it in my own city.


----------



## a76589 (Jan 28, 2007)

You do not need to be a resident of Boston for the cadets until you are hired. No residency needed for the exam and to get hired. Living in Boston isn't easy on such a small salary though


----------



## Joe333x (Feb 5, 2008)

Boston Police Cadet Examination
Saturday, March 22, 2008

*Exam Process Information*

Qualifications

You must be no less than 18 nor more than 24 years of age.
You must be a US citizen.
*You must reside in the City of Boston*
You must have graduated (or are about to graduate) from high school or possess an equivalency certificate;
You must be licensed to drive by the Commonwealth of Massachusetts; and
You must meet the same physical fitness standards required of Boston Police recruits


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

Moved to "Getting On the Job" since it's about.... getting on the job NOT an EMPLOYMENT LISTING

And no they are not testing again since they are Civil Service....


----------

